# Lard or Tallow?



## Soapman Ryan (May 5, 2014)

I've made soap with lard and like it's characteristics. If you have soaped with both, could you tell a difference between using tallow instead of lard?


----------



## Obsidian (May 5, 2014)

Tallow makes a harder bar and a bit bigger bubbles. I personally like lard better, not only does it have a creamier lather but its easier to use. I suppose if I could buy pre-rendered tallow I would use it more but I can't, have to render it myself and its not worth it to me.


----------



## Soapman Ryan (May 5, 2014)

Obsidian said:


> Tallow makes a harder bar and a bit bigger bubbles. I personally like lard better, not only does it have a creamier lather but its easier to use. I suppose if I could buy pre-rendered tallow I would use it more but I can't, have to render it myself and its not worth it to me.



I saw rendered tallow at essential depot, that's what got me thinking about trying it.


----------



## newbie (May 5, 2014)

My preference is tallow. I get it at Soaper's choice in 50 pound cubes. Inexpensive (less than lard), makes a hard white bar and good lather. I used lard for a while but I think I overheated it a couple times. Pig-smelling soap was a big turn-off. I haven't had anything like that using tallow


----------



## Soapman Ryan (May 5, 2014)

newbie said:


> My preference is tallow. I get it at Soaper's choice in 50 pound cubes. Inexpensive (less than lard), makes a hard white bar and good lather. I used lard for a while but I think I overheated it a couple times. Pig-smelling soap was a big turn-off. I haven't had anything like that using tallow



Great info. Do you hot process? I thought about adding tallow to my shave soap, and since I hot process my shave soap do I need to keep the tallow under a certain temp.?


----------



## jblaney (May 6, 2014)

I'm with Obsidian, lard has a creamier lather.   I wanted to like tallow better since it has better label appeal, but my preference is lard also.


----------



## shunt2011 (May 6, 2014)

Another lard fan her.  Same reasons, I find it creamier.


----------



## Dennis (May 6, 2014)

Soapman Ryan said:


> I've made soap with lard and like it's characteristics. If you have soaped with both, could you tell a difference between using tallow instead of lard?



You might want to give tallow a shot and see how you like it.  Opinions vary from person to person.  Soapers Choice has lard and beef tallow in 7lb jugs and both are the same price - cheap.   Twice the price of the 50lb cube but still cheap to try and see if you like.


----------



## Soapman Ryan (May 6, 2014)

You peeps have got my wanting to now try lard in my shave soap. After I order tallow, I'll have to do two shave soap batches one with lard and the other with tallow to compare. Not sure why most shave soaps on the market have tallow instead of lard. It may because of label appeal, or tallow just preforms better with shave soaps. 
I have never hot processed lard soap, does it stink?


----------



## AF_SOAP (May 6, 2014)

Most commercial soaps I have seen always have tallow and not lard.  There has to be a reason for preference there other than label appeal, because besides a small minority of people, a lot of people just choose soap based on smell or key words like "sensitive skin, fragrance free, moisturizing."


----------



## jules92207 (May 6, 2014)

Soapman Ryan said:


> I have never hot processed lard soap, does it stink?



My first soap ever was a HP with a large amount of lard. I didn't find it had a piggy smell at all. I also used some strong fragrances though. I think the trick is to not over heat it so stay at low temps and you should be fine.


----------



## JewlsMS (May 6, 2014)

All of my goats milk soap contains Tallow.  I love it!  I sometimes mix both lard and tallow together too.


----------



## puresoapmaker (May 6, 2014)

I made unscented lard soaps before (http://puresoapfactory.blogspot.com/2012/03/50-lard-soap.html). It is really creamy, white and nice texture, but I can't stand with it's piggy smell.


----------



## LunaSkye (May 6, 2014)

I never used tallow or lard, but I'd probably go for tallow. Lard sounds interesting, but I know a number of people who do not eat pork and a few of them are allergic to it. Plus, I already made a plant-based soap with a low, creamy lather.


----------



## coffeetime (May 6, 2014)

I suspect tallow is used more because there is more of it and it's likely a cheaper price. Industrial soap makers choose the cheapest and most consistent supply.


----------



## newbie (May 6, 2014)

I don't hot process. The melting point of tallow is 95 degrees, I think but I don't know at what point it would be considered overheated or if would smell beefy if you did. I made lard soaps that didn't smell because I kept the temps lower, but for me, once I overheated it a couple times, it's almost like my brain would TRY to find that scent and so I gave it up. I like bubbly lather a bit more than creamy so tallow works for me. I can see for shave soap why creamier lather might go over better.

You can get a pound of lard at the grocery store in the baking section, by the shortening, and try it for under $2.


----------



## doriettefarm (Sep 14, 2014)

newbie said:


> My preference is tallow. I get it at Soaper's choice in 50 pound cubes. Inexpensive (less than lard), makes a hard white bar and good lather. I used lard for a while but I think I overheated it a couple times. Pig-smelling soap was a big turn-off. I haven't had anything like that using tallow



newbie - I'm considering the 50lb cube of tallow from Soaper's Choice.  Can you give me any details on how it's packaged?  Is it just a 50lb cube packed in a plastic bag?  I'm in Alabama so trying to hold off ordering until the temps are cooler . . . don't want a 50lb bag of liquified tallow showing up on my doorstep!


----------



## Jaccart789 (Sep 14, 2014)

I prefer lard as I LOVE the way it feels on my skin. I can't compare to tallow because I have never used it. Has me thinking...


----------



## sagehill (Sep 14, 2014)

I have soaped both and prefer lard's more conditioning traits; it also seems to be slower tracing than tallow.  As for harder, adding coconut is fine for that.

A good way to compare oils is to use SoapCalc's features. Double-click on an oil to enter in the Recipe Oil List (for example Lard) as 100% and hit Calculate button.  Then single-click on a comparison oil (in this case, Tallow), but don't select.  

The double-clicked oil's characteristics will show up on the Soap Qualities list for "All" column, and the single-clicked oil appears in the "One" column, making it easier to see which oil has more of the fatty acids and soap qualities you want.http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Sep 14, 2014)

Sage, I was JUST doing that to look at the numbers and then I finished reading your post!  That method is the best way to compare one oil to another.

Can see why lard seems to be better in a non-shaving soap than tallow


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 14, 2014)

doriettefarm said:


> newbie - I'm considering the 50lb cube of tallow from Soaper's Choice. Can you give me any details on how it's packaged? Is it just a 50lb cube packed in a plastic bag? I'm in Alabama so trying to hold off ordering until the temps are cooler . . . don't want a 50lb bag of liquified tallow showing up on my doorstep!



I've bought tallow from Soaper's Choice, and it comes exactly like you just described. 


 In regards to using tallow or lard: I've found tallow to make a harder, more cleansing bar than lard. And in comparison to tallow, lard of course makes a somewhat softer, less cleansing bar. In terms of lather, I've found that tallow makes more bubbles, while lard's lather is super creamy and less bubbly. I personally use both in my animal fat formula. I find they make the perfect combo, with each making up for what the other lacks. 


IrishLass


----------



## doriettefarm (Sep 14, 2014)

IrishLass - thanks for confirming how the 50lb tallow cubes are packed.  I've ordered their 10lb bag of shea butter so I assume it's the same just on a larger scale.  

Also agree with you on lard producing a softer, creamier lather and tallow seems more cleansing with bigger, fluffier bubbles.  I love both . . . why has it never occurred to me to combine them?  It will be soap nirvana I'm sure!


----------



## kmarvel (Sep 15, 2014)

Irishlass, I will use Tallow over Lard ONLY because Tallow looks more pleasing to the eye on my soap labels.  I love them both!


----------



## Susie (Sep 15, 2014)

How about you call it porcine adipose?


----------



## goji_fries (Sep 15, 2014)

kmarvel said:


> Irishlass, I will use Tallow over Lard ONLY because Tallow looks more pleasing to the eye on my soap labels.  I love them both!



^^^ or sodium lardate? nah. lol


----------



## kmarvel (Sep 16, 2014)

Susie said:


> How about you call it porcine adipose?



Susie,  lol  good idea.


----------



## kmarvel (Sep 16, 2014)

goji_fries said:


> ^^^ or sodium lardate? nah. lol



Too funny.


----------



## Susie (Sep 16, 2014)

kmarvel said:


> Susie,  lol  good idea.



A rose by any other name...


----------



## Dahila (Sep 16, 2014)

Well Irishlass when you mix lard and tallow, do u use the same percentage of each?
I got both lard and tallow and I had made lard one which is awesome, and tallow one which is presently curing, now it is time for mixing them together


----------



## Ruthie (Sep 17, 2014)

If I had to choose one, it would probably be lard.  But my "go to" recipe contains both, in nearly equal proportions.  I love them both!


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 17, 2014)

I use more lard in proportion to tallow in mine (I love that creamy oomph it gives to my soap!).

 IrishLass


----------



## Ely (Sep 25, 2017)

Hi IrishLass,
Just a quick question about the smell. which one does it smell more than others?
and do you have to consider using more or stronger fragrance oil or essential oil to cover the smell or not?

Thanks a lot in advance



IrishLass said:


> I've bought tallow from Soaper's Choice, and it comes exactly like you just described.
> 
> 
> In regards to using tallow or lard: I've found tallow to make a harder, more cleansing bar than lard. And in comparison to tallow, lard of course makes a somewhat softer, less cleansing bar. In terms of lather, I've found that tallow makes more bubbles, while lard's lather is super creamy and less bubbly. I personally use both in my animal fat formula. I find they make the perfect combo, with each making up for what the other lacks.
> ...


----------



## Dahila (Sep 25, 2017)

I do like Irishlass ie 25% lard 15 Tallow


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 25, 2017)

Ely said:


> Hi IrishLass,
> Just a quick question about the smell. which one does it smell more than others?
> and do you have to consider using more or stronger fragrance oil or essential oil to cover the smell or not?
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance


 
Hi Ely- I personally have not experienced either one of them leaving a smell behind in my soap no matter what fragrance level I use in my soap, but I know of others on the forum that have different experiences in that regard. Hopefully one of them will chime in soon. 


IrishLass


----------

